# Worming LGDs



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thus far have only wormed them a couple times, only when I see little white dots in their poop.
Today I found broad spectrum tablets. How often is it necessary to worm LGDs?

Also, have found for my boys that Advantage doesnt appear to work as well as I had hoped. Any other suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Try K9 Advantix - it works much better.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ive heard good stuff about k9 advantix also

which reminds me i need to worm the cats and dogs around here....


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I use horse womer on my LGDs. They are with my goats, horses, and chickens all day. So naturally they are exposed to the same parasites. The best method I have found is to give Fenbendazole paste at 22.7 mg per lb of body weight for 3 consecutive days. While using fecals as an aid I have found this to be highly effective and have done this for about 10 years now with no visible adverse side effects.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Other then Tap Worm, you can use the same wormers on your LDG as you do on your goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all I hated spending $for dog wormers.
John whats the dosage for them? It wouldnt be the same rate as for goats?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

For all of my dogs, I have always used horse wormer...Ivermectin. I give it once a month at the beginning of the month during mosquito months. That's the ingredient in "heartguard", so this prevents heartworms and keeps them worm free (much cheaper, I might add). :thumb: And I've always dose it just like a horse, the weight marked on the syringe so 150 lbs dog gets 150 lbs of wormer.
Edited to say NOT 150 lbs of wormer. :laugh: You kwim!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We use Molly's natural wormer but my vet doesn't agree it works.I like the tip you suggested Aimee thanks!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

As for the Advantage not working I agree. We used the crap for years and would have to switch from Advantage to frontline plus to get it to work a little but it still didn't work like it should. Last year we switched to a pill that controls the fleas. It's not as good on the ticks, but amazing with fleas. It's called Comfortis. You can get it from your vet, We actually get ours from austrailia (Don't need a RX to get it from there)


----------

